# Help...Exhaust Manifold is cracked...



## 2.4frontier (Jul 20, 2005)

I just took a look, after hearing an exhaust leak, and found out that the exhaust manifold on my 2.4 4wd Frontier. Any suggestions to replace as I called the stealership and they quoted me a price of $900 for the part not including installation...

UPDATE:
1. I found that there is a non-CA emissions version of the exhaust manifold (PN 14004F4506) and Pacesetter make a header kit also. Does anyone have any experience with either of these? 

2. I am just curious if the computer will start throwing codes from the O2 sensors if I change the type of exhaust manifold to headers or non-CA setup?

Thanks
Baron


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there are 2 different manifolds, fed or cal, 14004-F4506(fed) runs about $150
the 14002-3S600(cal) runs about $650, it has the cat made on to it, while the cat bolts to the fed manifold. should you go to a header, it should have a 02 bung on it, so you should be ok


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

oh by the way..... if you can turn a wrench, I would do it myself.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Can it be welded, in place?


----------



## 2.4frontier (Jul 20, 2005)

Speedo, I'm going to go with the headers and will install it myself....Thanks for the input... 
Do you think there will be any issues with error codes or emisions?
_______________________________________________________________________

Cusser, The crack is in a bad spot for welding but I might try that when I remove the manifold...


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

exhaust manifold for a Frontier is just a little over $100 from partstrain.

goodluck with the installation


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

just check the header (before you buy) to make sure it has all the 02 bungs you need. 
if not, you could weld in one or get a 02 sim..


----------



## wcfields (Jan 17, 2007)

*Exhaust manifold crack*

Hi

I found out just a few days ago that that a class action lawsuit was settle. The class action lawsuit dealt with crack exhaust manifolds. Nissan decide to settle and I call consumer affairs and verify the settlement. I hope this helps some one.

wcfields


----------



## frontera99 (Jul 3, 2005)

wcfields said:


> Hi
> 
> I found out just a few days ago that that a class action lawsuit was settle. The class action lawsuit dealt with crack exhaust manifolds. Nissan decide to settle and I call consumer affairs and verify the settlement. I hope this helps some one.
> 
> wcfields



Do you know what years this settlement covers?


----------



## nozz (Nov 14, 2004)

i had this same problem with only 29k miles
lucky for me it was under warranty you might wanna check with nissan they might fix it for free as it is a frequent occurence


----------



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

yes please post some info on the settlement
on my V6 one side has been replaced once already by previous owner
well its cracked again and they didnt want to do anything with it this
time....so maybe a settlement might be in my favor now


----------



## wcfields (Jan 17, 2007)

*Help Exhaust Manifold is Cracked*

I call up nissan consumer affairs on Jan, 18,2007. Iask about the class action lawsyuit. They told me to give an vin number and they would check. So far that is the only infor I have.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

If you live in California, you likely won't pass emissions with the headers. The cat is what is called a "close coupled cat" and is in that position for a faster light off and reduced emissions during cold start and warm up. Repositioning it would constitute tampering and is therefore illegal. The problem with the cracking is likely caused by excessive heat buildup due to the cat being there. Unfortunately, there's not much you can do as we live in an ecological 1984 where more and more of your actions are scrutinized by a repressive governmental system bent on enforcing control on the populace.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check e-bay


----------



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks for the info
i am gonna call again on my 01 SE CC

lady said they would consider fixing it only if i could
prove that i was a loyal Nissan customer
my word wasnt good enough that we have owned alot of Nissans
84 Turbo Z
89 Pulsar
90 Twin Turbo Z
91 Twin Turbo Z
91 Q45
94 Hardbody
and finally the 01 Frontier


----------



## MrMorphine (Jul 15, 2005)

I replaced my cracked manifold with pace setters. worth the money (originally i was going to run open headers. decided against it. the KA sounds like a weed eater with no muffler.) you might be able to trick the smog nazis out on the west coast using the same little trick i do:Use the stock heat shielding over the header.


----------



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

*Nissan Consumer Affairs is worthless*
Called last week about my cracked passenger manifold again after hearing the possibility of a nation wide settlement. They said I would get a call back the next business day from a regional representative. 2 days later no call. Try again the following week. Same thing I should get a call the next business day from a regional representative...NO CALL again.
Tried again today and we will see tomorrow.

Nissan is pretty low on customer service that is for sure


----------



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

Well the regional rep finally called back. They still will not do anything about it.
If anyone has a cracked manifold, please call Nissan Consucker Affairs and notify them. If they get enough calls, they might issue out a nation wide recall...its a shot in the dark but still worth it.


----------

